# Limited Edition: Unlimited Potential



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

SOOOOOO Handsome! I just started a journal for my colt also! His name is Indy and he is a Morgan. I would love to own a paint someday though.
Congratulations!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

*May 6, 2012​*
Henny is now two weeks old. It's a 4 hour trip down to see him, but I managed to gather some friends who were willing to ride in a car for so long and go see him. I got there and I immediately fell in love all over again. He is just the cutest little guy. At first he was really shy, but after about twenty minutes he figured out I give the best scratches! :lol: We stayed for about two hours, but it only felt like half an hour. The whole time I was snapping pictures, petting him, and watching out for mama. He went from tearing around the stall, to tearing mom apart for milk, to passing out after a long, hard day(yeah right). This is the only time I got to see him before I was able to go pick him up, but luckily my breeder would keep me updated with pictures. 

These pictures are from days old to 8 weeks old. Hopefully they're in chronological order. My next post will be me going to pick him up  

(Picture Overlooooaaaad)


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Indy! Your boy is a cutie as well


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

*August 25, 2012​*
Finally after months of waiting my boy was finally coming home! Henny was weaned two weeks before he turned 4 months. He was halter broke, responded to pressure, able to be led, had gone to the vet in the trailer for coggins, and had already gotten a bath. He was doing well on solid feed and hay. 

I stressed for weeks getting everything ready to bring him home. I baby-proofed the pasture, bought everything he needed, and saved up hundreds as an emergency fund. The engine in our truck blew out, so we had to borrow a friend's truck who drove down with me both times. Our trailer's out of commission, so we tried renting a trailer. That didn't work out, so we were able to borrow a trailer painting like the Texas flag from a friend of a friend's boyfriend. Phew. We woke up at 6 in the morning and were on the road by 7. The whole time people were staring at the giant Texas flag stock trailer sailing down the road!

We finally got there 4 hours later, where Henny was chowing down in his stall. The breeder helped him load up into the stock trailer, which he wasn't very fond of because of the metal clanging around. He literally FLEW into the trailer and slid into the front. That little dork. I was so nervous and paranoid taking him home. We stopped atleast four times on the way home to check on him. About an hour in, he finally calmed down enough to where he wasn't spinning around the front half of the trailer. I stopped at Tractor Supply to pick up some last minute stuff for all the boys, and the cashiers were just smitten with him. The whole time I was there they were gushing about how gorgeous he was and just staring at him. I felt so proud of my little boy! 

Once we finally got him, we were figuring out how to get him to the pasture. We weren't able to pull around back because it had just rained, so we pulled as far up on the drive way as we could. To say I was nervous was an understatement. I stood on his left, my friend stood on his right. We each had a lead rope attached to his loose halter. Slowly we made it to the back, where the other boys were tied up in their stalls. They all called to each other, excited as all get out. I locked him in the foaling stall with a hay net and a water bucket. I didn't want to feed him and upset his tummy. After he relaxed a bit in his stall, I let the other boys out. They went over to sniff him once and decided the pile of hay was more interesting. Henny, however, DEMANDED to be let out. He paced back and forth across the stall, calling to them for company. Poor boy. He had to stay put in the stall for a couple nights before I was willing to let him out over night. 

The next day, I took him out and let him get acquainted with the boys. The meeting went decently. The one who gave him the most trouble was Bubba as I had expected. Just a little chasing, but there was really no biting and definitely no kicking. Henny constantly "chomped" at them to show his submission. I swear it is the cutest thing I've ever seen. Henny spent two nights in the stall before I was comfortable enough to let him out overnight. Now he's out 24/7 with Gully and Bubba and they are absolute best friends. For the past month I've been working on leading, tying, standing for farrier, and basically all the ground manners a little man like him needs. He is an absolute joy. He's so well behaved and takes everything in stride.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Kayella said:


> Thanks Indy! Your boy is a cutie as well


Thanks.

Wow, he looks like he is going to be a wonderful horse! He sure is full of muscle. Indy does that "chomping" to older horses also. It was kind of funny, I was leading my grandpa's HUGE 18 hand Thoroughbred through Indy's pasture and Indy was running around in circles and doing that to him the whole time!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks! He list some weight during weaning and the four hour haul home, so I'm working in fattening him up again! I think the chomping is absolutely adorable. The first day they were out together Bubba chased him and Henny San straight to Gully chomping at him. N
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Dang iPod. Now that they're comfortable with each other, he doesn't do it anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beatha (Sep 3, 2012)

He's got legs!  He is really cute!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, Beatha! He's apparently tall for his age, but he just seems so short to me hehe

*September 24, 2012​*
Henny turned five months old yesterday! Tomorrow I'll had had him for a month. It is crazy how quick this little boy learns. In just a month he's honed his leading and tying skills, loves to take baths, will back and move hind and forequarters, and will let me pick out all four feet. He is best buddies with my other two boys now. 

I think he's actually teaching Gully a lesson! I've only had Gully a few months. He's always been timid and very difficult to catch. We've slowly been working on it, and he is doing and looking so much better in just that small timespan. Yesterday I was able to approach Gully and pet him without him trying to turn away. It's just amazing to reach milestones with horses of all ages. I think they teach me more than I teach them! 

I also got a sign made by Custom Stall Signs on FB, and it is just amazing. I got a bigger one for all three boys so I can hang it in my room. If you haven't gotten a sign made by her, you need to! She is quick, affordable, amazing, and the nicest person to work with. I got a sign for my room because all my boys are out 24/7. We rent 8 acres from a little old lady, and basically maintain everything ourselves. There are stalls that we feed them in. They're never in their stalls unless it's dinner time, or they just feel like standing in there. 24/7 turnout is what's best for all my boys, so I'm very fortunate to have that option  I am getting some stuff from Chick's tomorrow, so I'll be having Henny model my new purchases :lol:


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I NEED THAT STALL SIGN. OMG.

And Henny's nice too... LOL.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Isn't the stall sign amazing?!! I just love it so much, and will fit perfectly above my bed 

Oh right, Henny is pretty **** cute too lol! He is now trotting in hand on command! Apparently something clicked over night hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Darn** I meant darn! Dang auto correct :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

*October 4, 2012​*
So I haven't updated in a while. Silly me!  Henny is doing great. He was wormed for the first time on Friday. He always has a lazy lower lip, so I played with it for a few seconds to desensitize him then stuck the tube in. He did NOT like the taste. He did the lip curl and everything! :lol: He's such a little goof ball. 

He tried on his helmet for the first time too. He was so intrigued with the plastic packaging; he had no idea what it is. I love how I can take his halter off anywhere and slip it right back on. The helmet makes him look like a nun. A very displeased nun. He just looked so ridiculously cute and pathetic I couldn't help but laugh my butt off. He also tried on a t-shirt! I got a 2XL(yes, 2XL. Fatty Fatty 2x4) t-shirt with the long arm pits that athletes like to wear. I cut the neck hole bigger, although a tad bit too big. We bunched up the shirt, put it on over his neck, then slipped his legs through one at a time. It was a lot like putting a shirt on a dog. A giant, hoofed dog. He did so amazingly well, and didn't fight me at all! I walked him a few yards in it after I recovered from laughing so hard I almost peed myself. He just tolerates so much. It's amazing. He's learning quickly how to square up and walk and trot in hand. So basically we just have to perfect a couple things and get him all cleaned up and we'll be ready!! How exciting. I am praying we can make it to the show next weekend. Having a non-running truck and a broken down trailer makes things really difficult. :? 

Henny tried on a yearling size fly mask yesterday. I'm sure if I could've seen his eyes, they would have killed me with their death stare. :lol: I brought it out for Bubba because the flies have been making his eyes water. The second I let him go, he took of trotting around the pasture freaking out. But then came back once he heard the mint wrapper LOL. Oh, and a farrier will be coming out tomorrow. Henny's feet grow super fast. It's only been 4 weeks and he's already due for another trim. It must be the supplement I'm feeding him.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am definitely subbing to this. He is adooorrable!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Incredible changes! your baby has changed so much from one photo to the next. Definitely keeping an eye out on your journal. It should be fun.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guys!  He's growing more and more by the day, it's amazing to see the changes when I look at the pictures. I don't have the energy to do a whole entry at the moment, but I do have a cute video. this is the boys running around the middle pasture like maniacs. Henny just makes me giggle every time I watch this video.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

How is your boy doin? I havent been here in AGES and cant believe how much he has grown! Such a pretty guy. Cant wait to see MORE PICTURES! >hint, hint< =P


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha he's doing great! I haven't updated this in forever, so here goes.

He did great at the show. He got last in both classes, but that was expected. Those halter horses are GINORMOUS!! He was so tiny compared to them. But he got to see a lot of new things, and everyone commented on how well behaved he was. He was just a doll. He got to see golf carts, the arena, a bunch of other horses, wind chimes, cattle chutes, so many things. The only thing he spooked at was the bottom bar going through the arena gate. He didn't much appreciate stepping over that the first couple times, but by the end of the day walked over it like a pro. I was so amazingly proud of him. I got so many compliments of how cute he was, how calm he was. It was a really good experience for both of us. 

Annnd, a couple new horses joined the herd! We got a new boarder in after being the only boarders for about 5-6 years. It's a mom and filly, the filly being 16 months. They're gorgeous, but the filly has only been with mom her whole life. Needless to say, she's pushy, rude, and is still getting the hang on herd dynamics. I was able to get her lunging properly in about 15-20 minutes. She's a quick learner, but definitely needs to learn her place and respect the humans. Henny is getting fuzzy wuzzy! His winter coat is growing in pretty well actually. He's also gone through a growth spurt! Last time I measured he was 11.2 hhs. Now I'm thinking around 12 hands, but I've yet to tape him.


----------

